# Glad to be onboard



## andrewharper (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello all. I'm a freelance theatrical sound designer/live sound/recording engineer working in the Houston area. I've been lurking for a little while and I've come to really enjoy this forum. I hope I can contribute something and I look forward to being a part of this community.

Andrew Harper


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth, Andrew! 

Ask, answer and have fun!


----------



## Van (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Jump in with both feet and start posting! Just don't jump in with both FeAt or Derek will chide you, which, in the long run, is better than being chived, especially if you are a baked potato. 

< I'm sorry it's been a REALLY long week.>


----------

